# Very Sweet Golden Retriever In Pnw Needs A Home



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My sister is in situation where she can't keep her new Golden Retriever, Dezzi. She is 4 months old and the sweetest dog ever. Is there anyone who can give her a good home? I will help with transporting her . They paid $450 for her but situation is that if anyone can take her, she will GIVE her.

ANY TAKERS??


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie - if she wasn't female I might consider it, but big female dogs like mine don't cohabitate well with other female dogs.....

I will make some inquiries and will let you know if I find anyone.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OregonCampin said:


> Doxie - if she wasn't female I might consider it, but big female dogs like mine don't cohabitate well with other female dogs.....
> 
> I will make some inquiries and will let you know if I find anyone.


Ok! plz! I have to trust that whatever leads I get will be only from real dog lovers!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ok! plz! I have to trust that whatever leads I get will be only from real dog lovers!


I would never lead you to someone I didn't trust 120%


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear she'll have to part with her puppy! I'd be heartbroken....

My kids have been begging us for a puppy for months now - let me talk to DH to see if he's ready! We've always had small breed dogs (last one passed away just a few months befoe we adopted our kids). Where does your sister live?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

The Stephensons said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear she'll have to part with her puppy! I'd be heartbroken....
> 
> My kids have been begging us for a puppy for months now - let me talk to DH to see if he's ready! We've always had small breed dogs (last one passed away just a few months befoe we adopted our kids). Where does your sister live?


Here in Kennewick. Goldens are the sweetest dogs. Do you have a yard she can run in?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OregonCampin said:


> Ok! plz! I have to trust that whatever leads I get will be only from real dog lovers!


I would never lead you to someone I didn't trust 120%
[/quote]


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Why is she giving her up? We might be interested. I would have to talk to boss though.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I really hope she finds a good home! I have my hands full at the moment with 2 Great Danes and a Chihuahua!

Joe - we really need to hook up. PM me if your schedule lets up a bit.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I can't let the kids know but I've been looking for a few months. We've been without a dog since I had to have our golden put down 2 years ago at age 13. The kids have been bugging me for the last year and I've been checking around here but they are very expensive. We almost bought a female golden last year when we were on vacation is Boise ID. We were at the Cabelas and someone had puppies the parking lot. DW had one picked out and named before I convinced her we had no room in the vehicle and almost a week of traveling before getting home. If you've got any pictures or info we'd be interested. We've got 3 kids (13, 11, and 8) and a decent size yard. It would be a long trip for us but it would be worth it.

Thanks,


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jozway said:


> Why is she giving her up? We might be interested. I would have to talk to boss though.


It is looking like she will have to move and can't take the dog with her. I will get pix!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

headed to my sisters now to get pictures, will post when I get back


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Miss Dezzi
Feel Free To Call My Cell Anytime If You Are Interested In Dezzi 
509-947-9917


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear she'll have to part with her puppy! I'd be heartbroken....
> 
> My kids have been begging us for a puppy for months now - let me talk to DH to see if he's ready! We've always had small breed dogs (last one passed away just a few months befoe we adopted our kids). Where does your sister live?


Here in Kennewick. Goldens are the sweetest dogs. Do you have a yard she can run in?
[/quote]

YES! We have a HUGE yard!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

The Stephensons said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear she'll have to part with her puppy! I'd be heartbroken....
> 
> My kids have been begging us for a puppy for months now - let me talk to DH to see if he's ready! We've always had small breed dogs (last one passed away just a few months befoe we adopted our kids). Where does your sister live?


Here in Kennewick. Goldens are the sweetest dogs. Do you have a yard she can run in?
[/quote]

YES! We have a HUGE yard!

[/quote]
Dezzi would love to have kids to play with! She isn't getting enough played with time and it's killing me. When I went there last night she was " do you wanna play? huh do ya? watch this! watch me run! wanna play fetch? huh do ya?" She is such a sweetie.
So who is gonna be the first taker on this beautiful dog?














She is going to put her on Craigslist if a home isn't found soon







. I would love for Dezzi to go to a home where I can see a pic now and then and if a Outbacker in Wa or Or gets her, I might get to see her!









FYI- she has a very nice large crate that is $70 if you want or need it. $450 dog for FREE and crate for $70







I don't make the rules, just follow em!









My sister also recently bought a huge outdoor pen that the seller delivered to her, it was $200. Not sure how many pieces it breaks down to, just and FYI if you have a need for it. I can take pix and measurements if anyone is interested otherwise she will put it on Craigslist.

She needs a home where there are people who have time for her and can play with her, she is a puppy afterall! When indoors, she has recently started going to the door to be let out for potty and they get up once in night for potty .


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

For anyone with interest in Dezzi. My sisters Ad in Giant Nickel starts Thursday but the deadline to cancel is tomorrow . I am really wishing for a home for Dezzi with someone with whom I can have some contact







C'mon Outbackers!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My sister just texted me that a lady is coming to see Dezi tonight. I will update later.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have had 3 goldens. Dudley, Buster and challanger. Best dog you could ever own, except for that shedding. Man they shed like crazy. If my wife didnt have that stupid cockapoo I would love to have a golden again.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Let me know if she's still available after tonight and when your sister needs to have her picked up. I would have to take a day or two off work if it's before Labor Day weekend. We'd be happy to pay her for the stuff (maybe dog too) she's bought as we'd likely need it as well. We have a decent size yard (fully fenced) but I'm betting she'd spend a lot of time in the house, at least our last dog did. It looks like she'll find a good home somewhere.

It's too bad I didn't hear about this a couple of weeks ago. We were just up in Cheney WA visiting family and we've driven through your area many times going from CA to WA.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

DH said no ... I even showed him the darling pictures! Boo...

The kids, at age 5, just aren't old enough to care for a dog on their own. If I had a few more weeks (months?) I may be able to convince him, but that little cutie is going to find a home right away!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you to all of you for responding and wanting to give Dezzi a home. The lady and her husband that came tonight, took her. They had lost their Golden in April to cancer. If she didn't take her then she was for sure going to an Outbacker family. One particular family was the first to positively say "yes, we want her" via email to me last night and today , and Dezzi would have been going for a plane ride to get there.







I guess it all worked out that she went to previous Golden lovers, they will give her a good home







. I am sad that I won't have contact though.

I heard on the tv today something about dogs being as smart as two and a half year olds and having the ability to work you to get what they want. Among the smartest dogs they mentioned were Poodles and Goldens







and their ability to understand up to 150 words.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

No plane ride for Dezzi

John


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad it all worked out for Dezzi.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Glad she found a good home.


----------

